
Sun hopes to cash in on Java install base with new app store - alexandros
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/05/sun-hopes-to-cash-in-on-java-install-base-with-new-app-store.ars
======
umjames
Because that's why there haven't been more regular computer users installing
desktop apps written in Java: there was no single convenient place to get
them!

Seriously, most regular computer users don't care what language or technology
was used to make the app they're using, as long as it works well (which
includes performance) and is intuitive, even for desktop apps.

I know pg said users do care about this for desktop apps, but they only care
when the app does not look and behave in a way that is consistent with other
native apps on the platform. If you break the user's expectations, they'll
complain, even if your app was written with the same language as the OS.

